# Other bees in my backyard besides honey bees (photos)



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm, those last three pics look like AMMs (or a similar strain of honey bee) to me...unless I'm getting the size scale wrong (VERY possible, lol)
As far as the skinny green ones, I ID'd my green sweat bees as Agapostemon texanus by using the ID guide for Agapostemon genus blue/green bees at: http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q?guide=Agapostemon


----------

